# getting budgie SAFELY out of cage



## sonicstormwind (Apr 11, 2018)

Help... I want to start teaching my birds that the outside world is a good place to be, so they get exercise and all. I've tried taking them out when they are on my hand, which results in them flying back in. Also,I've opened their cage door with a treat outside. 

What ends up happening is they look at the treat and try to ignore it for about 30 minutes, then somehow fly away from the cage with their unclipped wings, and panic. They fly about at random, crashing into things. I'm very lucky they haven't injured themselves yet. I have to grab them to put them back inside before they hurt themselves, and now they hate my hands.

I'm wondering what to do. I've put the cage on the ground but it still doesn't work. How do I get them to not completely fly away when they work up the courage to step outside?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd relax for a while and let your budgies decide when/if they want to explore out their cage. Putting some special treat as a lure might work but they have to feel very secure to leave a place where they currently feel the safest. Give them plenty of time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to allow the budgies to work at their own pace.

How long have you had these budgies? I would not recommend allowing them out of the cage until they've been with you for at least a month or so.

At that time, you can put some perches on the outside of the cage.
Arrange ladders or perches so they can climb rather than fly from one area to another until their flight feathers grow in.
Set the cage on a low table and pad the floor beneath the cage with towels in case they fall.
Ensure the room is "bird safe" which means covering furniture, windows and mirrors with clothes to ensure they don't hurt themselves if they run into objects.
Make sure the budgies are supervised at all times and be nearby to assist them if necessary.
Instead of using your hand and grabbing the birds, help them to gently step up on a small wooden dowel perch to put them back into their cage.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice above. The budgies aren’t going to do what you want them to do as long as they’re uncomfortable. It sounds as if they’re basically wild, so it will take some time and patience with each little step. Reading what they’re trying to tell you, and going at the budgie’s pace is the right thing to do.


----------



## sonicstormwind (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I have had them for around 4 months now. One question though: how do I let them go at their pace? I don't really understand what you all mean by this. Do I just open the cage door with no lure? Putting perches on the outside of the cage might work. I'll need to try it soon.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

sonicstormwind said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have had them for around 4 months now. One question though: how do I let them go at their pace? I don't really understand what you all mean by this. Do I just open the cage door with no lure? Putting perches on the outside of the cage might work. I'll need to try it soon.


Make sure that you have a lot of free time before you decide to leave the cage door open - With perches on the outside of the cage, beside the doors, they should eventually find their way back inside.

If there is anyone else in the house, I think it's a good habit to place a sign on the outside handle of the room door(s), to avoid someone opening it at the wrong time.

Birdproof the room as much as possible; mirrors/windows covered, try to place items so that it would be difficult for a bird to fall behind a piece of furniture. Have some music playing softly, open the cage doors, sit away from it and read a book/watch tv etc. 
Let them choose whether to come out of the cage or not.

Most birds fly around a little crazy at first, that's normal. They likely haven't had that amount of space to fly before and every potential landing spot seems to consist of untested materials. Sit still and wait, don't add to the confusion by trying to help unless absolutely necessary, as you're likely just creating another thing to get away from (you ). They'll probably land on something high (curtain rail, picture frame, lampshade) wide-eyed and panting; sit still, let them catch their breath, calm down and think it through. 
Once they've found their way back a couple of times, it'll be much easier. They'll know what they're doing plus you'll know where they like to visit and can think of ways to make certain areas (where you'd like them to be) more enticing and also make strategic poop protection interventions.

Best of luck


----------



## sonicstormwind (Apr 11, 2018)

You know, that makes sense. They usually don't crash until I start trying to get them. I'll try it.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

As several have mentioned, it's best to work on taming, before allowing them out of cage time. If they are not tame enough to either have the step up on your finger, or step up on a stick to transfer to their cage, trying to force them back in the cage by shooing them or trying to catch them, only makes them more afraid of you and that's what you don't want to happen, When they are tame, which will take some time with two, they'll be much easier at allow them the freedom of out of cage time. For now their cage is the most comfortable area that they want in to be in. Taming requires you going at their pace
in sometimes slow steps.


----------



## sonicstormwind (Apr 11, 2018)

I've gotten them to sit on my hand as long as I'm holding a treat. Any next steps?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

You might want to check with one of the "stickies" on "Clicker training" where when you click, they know they're going to get a treat reward when they come to you. This may take quite a while but start with them coming to you with a reward and click when they sit on your hand just before allowing the treat. Over a period of weeks you might be able to coax them to move out of the cage onto your hand for the treat (using clicker as a prompt).
Later still having them fly to your hand for a treat when outside of cage. Again though this is something that needs to be repeated over a period of time. The nest set could be moving them back into the cage on your hand. This gives you a lot of control when they're out of the cage, and you're not scaring them. Don't give up but with birds you have to be patient. You can't "bully a budgie".


----------

